# Nashville Kali



## kalikg

Hello to all,
  I'm new to this site and thought I'd introduce myself.  My name is Keith and I live in Tennessee.  I found the Filipino martial arts through a friend of mine many years ago; we were both Goju Shorei students at the time but he had branched off into JKD...and indirectly into FMA.  Shortly after that I moved out of state and stumbled into a kali studio (no, I didn't drunkenly stumble into it...I "stumbled" into it accidently).  I thought, "Wow, a real Kali studio.  This must be fate!"  
  I signed up without hesitation and have been involved in Kali ever since (about six years).  I haven't looked back and have enjoyed every minute of it; well, except for when I screw up and my Guro gives me a talkin' to (that's southernese for a verbal spanking)!
  Anyway, here's to yakin' at ya...
KG


----------



## Steel Tiger

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.  Always good to hear from someone who has found an art that fits them as kali seems to fit you.


----------



## Tez3

Welcome to MT! It's really good when people have found 'their' martial art, it's a bit like finding your perfect partner ( maybe even more important lol)


----------



## seasoned

Welcome Keith.


----------



## tntma12

hey there, welcome to martial talk!


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to MT, Keith!


----------



## HKphooey

Welcomt to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Make yourself at home...


----------



## MJS

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo

Hello Keith in Tennessee, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tswolfman

Welcome to Martial talk


----------



## arnisador

Welcome! Always good to have more FMAers around.


----------



## Karatedrifter7

Vilkommen.


----------

